

Amazon closing Texas facility over tax dispute - techsupporter
http://www.dallasnews.com/business/headlines/20110210-amazon.com-shutters-irving-office-after-tax-dispute.ece

======
waqf
Why does Amazon care? Does Texas not, like other states, charge a use tax
which would cause Amazon's Texas customers to pay the same amount as if sales
tax were applied?

~~~
daniel02216
Nobody pays the use tax, because nobody's heard of it, and nobody makes you
pay it. Also, Texas doesn't have an income tax, only property tax, so Texas
wouldn't have a chance of enforcing it short of major invasions of privacy.

------
zacharypinter
States really are drooling at the prospect of collecting sales tax from online
vendors.

Here's to hoping Amazon can continue to fight them off.

